# Retractable Pleated Screen Door Slider



## Bluudog (Feb 11, 2010)

I was contacted by a customer to quote an installation of a screen system for her back porch. After discussion I recommended a new product a local manufacturer/distributor was carrying. The product comes from Slide Clear http://slideclear.com/products/screens/. They are a Canadian company on the west coast. I had seen the product numerous times at home and trade shows. My local distributor was also impressed with the product. 
My application required these screens to be over 9' high and I was advised there was no issue and that I could go up to 10' high. Upon installation I was surprised how much the pleated screen was flexing inward from a slight breeze. I finished the installation and there were a few glitches with the force required to open the side screen and the magnet not holding from a slight breeze when closed on the double sliding screen. I adjusted these issues but the screen collasped out of the track when the customer had a tea party.
Anyway, the system has not performed as advertised as I believe it is not made robust enough for this height. It may be fine for standard door heights. Slide Clear tells me to adjust this adjust that for something that is advertised to be installed in 30-45 min. They sent me stronger magnets but the design is different and it causes gap issues. They said to retract the screens if the wind is over 13 mph. No where is this stated on their website or brochures. It is stated in their warranty information about the effects of windy conditions etc. but no definition of windy conditions.
My question is has anyone installed these or other manufacturer's retractable screen doors at this height with success?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

It's hard for a full screen to hold its shape on a storm door let alone just a free hanging screen with a magnetic edge. Looks like a bigger version of that thing that sells on TV for $19.95.

I have gone to houses and installed a storm door and the people had one of those $19.95 magnetic screens hanging in the doorway.
It was like hanging a bedsheet except you could see through it.

I don't even like the Phantom screens. Anything (critter) can just walk right through it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I like those as seen on tv screens. But they are what they are and I don't expect miracles.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've never seen one that really worked well at 80" high, not to mention 10'. Sorry for your misery.


----------



## Bluudog (Feb 11, 2010)

This isn't a $19.95 fly screen with magnets. It is similar to a Phantom retractable screen with a pleated retractable screen. Larson's makes a pleated retractable screen they sell at big box stores for $150 ($250 in Canada) for a standard size door. The Slide Clear aluminum frame is much heavier and made much stronger. The issue is the screen material and engineered top/bottom track mechanisms. 
The top track has a recoiler something like a tape measure and guides in a track. The bottom of the pull bar has small wheels that follow a stick/screw on track that sits 1/4" off the floor. The retracted cassette you can pull off the wall and store for the winter. The idea is to open up or close up a complete wall section with screen.
I have installed numerous retractable screens singles and doubles similar to Phantom, but better quality, for standard doors and 8' high doors with no issue.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Is this the same design?

I have used the screens from this company (albeit, not that tall), and they seem very sturdy. Sturdy enough to use in N. Florida at least

http://alutech.com/products/scorpion-retractable-insect-screen/index.htm


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Bluudog said:


> This isn't a $19.95 fly screen with magnets. It is similar to a Phantom retractable screen with a pleated retractable screen. Larson's makes a pleated retractable screen they sell at big box stores for $150 ($250 in Canada) for a standard size door. The Slide Clear aluminum frame is much heavier and made much stronger. The issue is the screen material and engineered top/bottom track mechanisms.
> The top track has a recoiler something like a tape measure and guides in a track. The bottom of the pull bar has small wheels that follow a stick/screw on track that sits 1/4" off the floor. The retracted cassette you can pull off the wall and store for the winter. The idea is to open up or close up a complete wall section with screen.
> I have installed numerous retractable screens singles and doubles similar to Phantom, but better quality, for standard doors and 8' high doors with no issue.




What do you mean by "pleated"?
I have seen Phantom's and Larson's and they are on a roll. They roll up out of the way when opened.


----------



## Bluudog (Feb 11, 2010)

The Phantom and others roll up inside a housing. The pleated screens are made like an accordion and fold up when you retract it and extend when you pull it out. There is no housing just aluminum stationary bars and pull bars.
The good thing about the SlideClear system is it doesn't have a trip hazard on the floor. Just a small track. Although I would never use their system for an opening above 7' height again.
There is many systems that they advertise can go 10' high whether a pleated screen or retractable screen. Some locally have used Stoett as well. http://www.stoett.com/patio-lanai-retractable-screens/


----------



## Bluudog (Feb 11, 2010)

TLHWindows said:


> Is this the same design?
> 
> I have used the screens from this company (albeit, not that tall), and they seem very sturdy. Sturdy enough to use in N. Florida at least
> 
> http://alutech.com/products/scorpion-retractable-insect-screen/index.htm


Yes they look the same. They also have a design that says they can go 10' high. Motorized ones as well. I am sure if they can handle the winds in N. Florida they should work fine here as well.
I do buy various products from the USA but I thought these units are more complex then some of the materials I purchase so I used a local distributor. The product is made to order so when I pick up the product I have to pay 100% in full. Now if I have an issue I am in a dog fight between the manufacturer and the distributor but both of them have been paid. The other issue is I have to please the customer going back and forth spending my time re-installing new magnets, making adjustments and fixing the product if there is an issue. Everytime I talk to SlideClear try this, try that. By this time the customer doesn't want the product especially if it collaspes during afternoon tea time in a slight breeze when she has friends over. So I guess in the future I will only sell products that I know are proven.


----------

